# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  AGRONEGOCIOS DE LA TARA DE EXPORTACIÓN

## ipex

*Publicación que no debe faltar para el productor de tara de Exportación 
AGRONEGOCIOS DE LA TARA DE EXPORTACIÓN  Autor:   Carlos Villanueva Mendoza
   Consultor de Agronegocios Internacionales Info: 996399096  nextel: 358*2440
Indice
Precosecha , Postcosecha y Agroindustria*  I.- Nomeclatura arancelaria y científica II.- Origen y descripción del cultivo III.- Importancia economica y social de la Tara y el rol de la certificación de Euregap. IV.- Usos industriales y comerciales de la Tara V.- Aspectos agroclimaticos para el desarrollo de una plantación comercial de Tara. VI.- Propagación comercial de la Tara VII.- Biotecnologia de la Tara VIII.- Poda IX.- Dinamica floral de la Tara X.- Establecimiento de un huerto comercial de Tara XI.- Caracteristicas comerciales del cultivar a establecer para el mercado agroindustrial XII.- Nutricion del cultivo en un sistema convencional y organico XIII.- Riego XIV.- Principales plagas de la Tara XV.- Principales enfermedades XVI.- Control de malezas XVII.- Cosecha de Tara XVIII.- Postcosecha de la Tara. XIX.- Procesamiento agroindustrial de la Tara XX.- Comercializacion en fresco y procesado XXI.- Comercio internacional de la Tara y sus derivados XXII.- Comercio nacional de la Tara XXIII.- Como convertirse en exportador de Tara y sus derivados. XXIV.- Directorio de empresas nacionales e internacionales que compran y venden Tara y sus derivados. XXV.- Proyectos de inversión en Tara y sus derivados XXVI.- Investigaciones recientes sobre la Tara. XXVIII.- Webs sobre la Tara y otros temas relacionados XXIX.- Relacion de productores de Tara por regiones XXX.- Operadores de suministro agrícola para la Tara XXXI.- Instituciones financieras para proyectos de Tara XXXII.- Diccionario técnico.Temas similares: La seriedad en los agronegocios Especialización : Agronegocios de la Quinua de Exportación 30 de abril 2013 III Convención Internacional de Tara de Exportación 2012 Libro: "Agronegocios de la Granadilla de Exportacion" Artículo: Exportación peruana de tara crece 128% entre enero y agosto del 2010

----------


## Antonio Muñante

Saludos estimados amigos de AGROFORUM, podrían brindar información sobre el manejo agronómico de la TARA.... 
Gracias por su apoyo...

----------


## ipex

Estimado Antonio Muñante Presente.- Reciba los cordiales saludos para señalarle que hay un curso donde se detallara el manejo del cultivo a continuación se le envía:  "Ultimas Vacantes" ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN EL AGRONEGOCIO DE LA TARA 2014 
Día: Sábado 13 de setiembre Hora: De 9.30 a 1.30 pm Auditorio: de Idiomas Universidad Agraria la Molina Mayor información: Curso de Especialización en Agronegocios de la Tara

----------


## Alex grados

Somos una empresa peruana que estamos muy interesados en comprar grandes cantidades volúmenes tara  en polvo goma alli le dejo mi Whatssapp +51968610577 me pueden escribir entrar en contacto por fabor

----------

